# Caramelize şeker



## francescaroberta

Hi!

Is it correct *Caramelize şeker* for "caramelized sugar"?


----------



## hasansabri

it must be *"karamela şeker"*


----------



## hasansabri

or *"karamelli şeker"* both are the same*.*


----------



## francescaroberta

Thank you!


----------



## hasansabri

you are welcome


----------



## Volcano

francescaroberta said:


> Hi!
> 
> Is it correct *Caramelize şeker* for "caramelized sugar"?


 
*To caramelize sugar - Şekeri karamelleştirmek, şekeri kavurmak

Caramalized sugar - Karamelleşmiş şeker, kavrulmuş şeker*


----------



## Adam S.

peanut brittle    yerfıstığıyla yapılan bir şekerleme


----------

